# Single O Sydney - take look at website



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

One of the best I've encountered in the Surry Hills area.

This mornings piccolo.....









Take a look at the Barista section of their website and drill down for some easy to read coffee related bits and bobs. O files list recipes for their various beans for both Mythos and EK43 grinders. General info on various brew methods etc. SingleO


----------

